# Goldeffekt im Photoshop



## RedDot (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich sollte aus einem 2D-Lorbeerkranz einen goldenen Lorbeerkranz in 3D-Optik machen und komme einfach nicht weiter. Kennt sich jemand aus?  :suspekt:


----------



## AKrebs70 (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Versuche es doch mal damit:
http://www.ps-tutorials.de/tutorials/goldtext.php

Axel


----------



## RedDot (9. Dezember 2005)

Hat funktioniert - 1000 Dank!


----------

